# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам вспышку Metz 50 AF-1 digital for Canon

## Светлана79

Вспышка в хорошем состоянии. Совместима с Canon.
Цена - 1500 грн

----------

